# Growing in a Chicken Coop?



## Maylady001 (Apr 14, 2008)

My friends and i cleaned out an old chicken coop (small shed, 1 glass window) behind my house where no one ever goes in anymore. We thought it would be the perfect place to grow some *green*. We tried getting some seeds, but we got hooked up with an already growing plant that is about 2 ft tall instead. Should we dig a hole inside the chicken coop and grow it in there, or should we find another place outdoors and plant it? The weather where I live doesn't start getting nice until firsts of may, our forcast is rain for the next couple of weeks. 

Another question, a 2 ft plant in progress takes how much longer to bud? 

:lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a shed, its kinda dark but has a window, would it be ok to put a donkey in it?

I dont know how old the donkey is, also I dont know what continent it came from, will it grow grey or stay brown?

Sorry for the sarcasm but it tickled my fancy at the time, right, your questions...first of all the coop will be no good whatsoever without electricity running to it with lighting and second we have no idea what kind of plant you have or condition it in or if its near to flower or even if its flowering or its male or a female or anything, look below, when we get a lot more info, you get your answers, not dissin you at all, just trying to help  


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Maylady001 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, apologize i didn't put enough information in, the chicken coop does have electricty running it, we already have some floresent bulbs. As for the plants I know its a female, just not sure what type. I live in the united states, in the northwest just south of canada. I'll post some pics up soooooooon


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 14, 2008)

lol hippy be nice


----------



## Cole (Apr 14, 2008)

dont be so harsh hippy  :hubba:


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 15, 2008)

There was an old chicken barn on our old farm and it took 25 years for the ground to get too where you could grow in that ground without it burning the plants up. Finallt though the tin blew off part of the roof and i planted one female plant there and by harvest time you could see three foot of the buds sticking out the top of the roof.  That could be a good place for an indoor grow but be carefull. like is it your shed and no one goes there untill you start a grow in it then people seem to show up. It works like that.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Definitely be careful if you don't own the property. If you live with your parents and they dont approve, I wouldn't grow at all. Many states have the forfeiture laws and the government can take everything you own for growing mj. Also, your "friends", I would be careful with them too. Loose lips sink ships, my friend. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

